
Papas, please let your babies grow up to be princesses - ph0rque
https://medium.com/thelist/papas-please-let-your-babies-grow-up-to-be-princesses-7dc7c2ec7cd2
======
annamarie
"The opposite of Science isn't Girl."

So good.

------
ph0rque
I'm thrilled that my girls love to play with Legos and other engineery toys...
to build houses and cars for their dolls :)

------
ender89
Really this wraps around to the notion that "feminine" things are bad, and
that feminine things detract from otherwise masculine pursuits. Kind of like
the idea that girls aren't real engineers unless they look, dress, and smell
like teenage-boy nerds.

